# tra cui



## FedericaRug

Scusate, come si traduce in francese "tra cui"?
Grazie 1000!


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao e benvenuta al foro, FedericaRug 
Avresti una frase, perche la traduzione può dipendere dal contesto?


----------



## FedericaRug

Ops! Vero...
_Il lavoro con soggetti troppo spesso considerati “altri”, *tra cui i migranti*, può rappresentare un avamposto privilegiato per mettere in luce le nostre percezioni e conseguenti rappresentazioni di ciò che consideriamo, in modo spesso improprio, ineluttabilmente diverso/a o altro/a da noi._ 
Grazie!


----------



## DearPrudence

Grazie 

Penso che "*dont*" funzione bene qui


----------



## FedericaRug

Grazie!
Nel frattempo ho trovato "y compris", ma per sicurezza farò tesoro del tuo suggerimento!
Grazie ancora!


----------



## Kinoka

Il me semble que dans ce contexte, on pourrait aussi dire "... par exemple les  immigrants...".


----------



## esteban

Un' altra possibilità:


notamment


esteban


----------



## Corsicum

Peut être aussi « _entre autres_ »


----------

